# Size of toys for new puppy



## Newbie (May 15, 2011)

I will be getting a Vizsla puppy (nine weeks old) in the middle of July, and I am in the process of shopping online. I have seen the Kong toys recommended highly, but when I look at them there are so many, I am kind of overwhelmed as to which ones would be best. Should I get a puppy kong? Should I get small or large? Should I get a "binky" kong? Should I just go straight to the regular kong - then again small, medium, or large? Any other toys that you can recommend? 

I want to have toys for my new pup, but I don't want to overdo toys that he will quickly outgrow! This will be my first puppy, and I'm sure I will have lots of questions.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, and congratulations on your (soon-to-be) new little family member! 

About your toy questions... What it really boils down to is how much money you want to spend. You already know there are hundreds of different dog toys available. I like the selection they have at: http://www.sitstay.com (SitStay.com).

If you do go to their website, product choices are shown on the left, and you need to scroll way down... toy are second from the bottom. It's easy to get carried away, though! When it's my birthday or Christmas and friends and family ask what they can get me, I tell them I already have everything I want, but they can buy Willie a new toy. Works out well.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

For Jasper I got a puppy Kong, since I didn't want the Kongs for adult dogs to be too hard on his teeth. It took him a few days and a lot of me showing him how to play with it before he suddenly realized this was the Best. Thing. Ever. One of those has lasted him up until now, and should make it through until all of his teeth come in. Of course, every dog has different chewing habits! I got him the "Large" puppy Kong, per the Kong size info: http://resources.petsmart.com/products/2750604/manuals/2750604_kong-rubber-dog-toys-sizing-chart.pdf. They never list Vizslas, so I just went based on the size for Weims.

As for other toys, I agree with mswhipple that it does totally depend on how much you want to spend. If I had unlimited resources, I'd probably still spend almost all of it on Jasper, since I love spoiling him! I personally would rather spend the same amount of money on cheaper toys and get more, rather than a few expensive ones, since I've found that (at least as far the ones from PetSmart go), the expensive ones rarely last any longer than the cheap ones. The Go Dog toys are pretty good, though, and I have no problem dropping a few extra dollars on those since I know they last about three times as long. Then, since I have more for him, there are plenty of toys to rotate in and out so I don't have to be continually buying toys.

Congrats on your new puppy--take lots of pictures when you get him/her!


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

I got alot of stuff from www.petedge.com. It is a wholesale site and the prices are great. You have to spend a minimum of $60, but they have literally everything but food. So, I got bowls, leashes, collars, treats and toys and more. They ship extremely fast. The prices are fantastic in comparison to other places. Congrats! We just brought our Lucy home last Friday.


----------



## barretts87 (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats!!! My V Abby is 13 weeks old now. She didn't and hasn't really cared for the Kong toys. She has loved any thing that makes noise (stuffed toys with squeakers) but she also really likes to try to play fetch with balls and rope toys so I would definitely recommend those. We got a glow in the dark ball also so she can play at night and we can still find the ball (its so funny to see her carry the ball at night when its glowing!). Really I would just recommend getting a little of a variety (maybe 5-8 toys) just so that you can always have one in a room with you for the times when you need to trade them a toy for whatever they decided to start chewing or biting something that they shouldn't. Oh and the one thing that has been a lifesaver for us is an orange ball that rolls and releases their kibble as they roll it. Abby goes nuts for that ball and its really a convenient way for me to get a break for a few minutes put her in a room for 15-20 mins with the ball and she gets to eat breakfast or dinner or whatever and play soccer for a little bit and I get to take a bath in quiet (Just as a side note though this is done in the laundry room where she has room to move around but she can't get hurt or hurt anything really and about 15 minutes is her gauged attention span with the ball). 
Enjoy your new little one, they really are so much fun, but they do grow soooo fast so take pictures every day!!!


----------

